# Realhotstuff.com Announcements



## cynful09 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello all,

RHS employee here.

First and foremost, R.I.P. *Ron* 7/26/12 - Founder and VP of realhotstuff.com, realhotstuff.hk, 0shippingzone.com. He was one of the first retailers out there dating back to 2004 and possibly earlier. He was one of the greatest employers I have ever had and one of the nicest guys out there. He will be missed.


Realhotstuff.com will be migrated to a different cart (it will look exactly like realhotstuff.hk). We believe it will be more user-friendly and secure. All customer accounts will be migrated. For anyone trying to get on our site the past week or so, our server has been having multiple issues causing our site to be inaccessible. We are working very hard to resume our fast service. Please bear with us if you are still waiting for your order. Email us with any questions or problems.

0shippingzone.com will no longer be running. We recommend realhotstuff.hk.

Any questions please PM me or email [email protected]


----------



## C-Kronos (Aug 6, 2012)

RIP.. I've been a customer of RHS for years now, and I've never been dissatisfied with the amazing effort you guys put into customer service, and the amazing shipping times.


----------



## cynful09 (Aug 6, 2012)

C-Kronos said:


> RIP.. I've been a customer of RHS for years now, and I've never been dissatisfied with the amazing effort you guys put into customer service, and the amazing shipping times.



We thank you for your kind words and your continued support.


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 7, 2012)

I only bought from RHS once, but the customer service and shipment speed were incredible and I'd have bought from RHS again if I ever had the need to. Keep up the good work - I'm sure you'll all make Ron proud going into the future.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear, I've bought all of my flashcarts from the site, sad to know the man who created the site is gone.


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 7, 2012)

I hope he rests in peace. Condolences to his family.
I wish the company the best in the migration~


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 10, 2012)

cynful09 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> RHS employee here.
> 
> First and foremost, R.I.P. *Ron* 7/26/12 - Founder and VP of realhotstuff.com, realhotstuff.hk, 0shippingzone.com. He was one of the first retailers out there dating back to 2004 and possibly earlier. He was one of the greatest employers I have ever had and one of the nicest guys out there. He will be missed.


This is a terrible news for me. I'm so sad. 
I was talking with him almost everyday, he was a great guy.

Man ... life is so cruel.

Condolences to his family.
R.I.P my friend.

Mbmax.


----------



## cherylnatsu (Aug 10, 2012)

Still remembered the last time I talked to him, about his good project, his dream, and the good days before many years.........It was so happy, didn't realized that was the final time.
The news really...shocked me. Just can't believed he left and many be never return.

R.I.P


----------



## cynful09 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone for you kind words.

Update on the realhotstuff.com: technical and administrative difficulties have delayed the migration of our site. We are hoping it will be up Tues 8/14.


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 13, 2012)

Great ! i can't wait to see the new website up and running.

Ron would have been proud of you, thanks cynful09.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear the news. I hope you guys work through this major setback. 

On a different note: May I suggest you remove products from RHS.hk that are not manufactured any more, instead of cluttering up your website with products saying 'Out of Stock'?


----------



## cynful09 (Aug 14, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> Sorry to hear the news. I hope you guys work through this major setback.
> 
> On a different note: May I suggest you remove products from RHS.hk that are not manufactured any more, instead of cluttering up your website with products saying 'Out of Stock'?



Once we have realhotstuff.com up and running, we will take a look at the HK site.


----------



## cynful09 (Aug 14, 2012)

UPDATE:

You can access RHS at www.realhotstuff2.com right now. It is still a work in progress. The original domain name realhotstuff.com should be up by the end of today.


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Aug 14, 2012)

Ret in peach you will be missed Ron ur site was the best in the west


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 19, 2012)

The usa website seems to be back online.
There is 10% off until the end of the month.


----------



## Another World (Aug 19, 2012)

no disrespect to whoever worked to get the site back up, but that banner really needs to go. the logo isn't very professional, looks rather juvenile, and does not instill confidence upon a buyer who is about to enter their credit card information.

towards the end of shoptemp they tried to make extra money by selling odd chinese goods, such as scarfs. it never made sense to me. its a flash kit site, it should sell flash kits, chinese handhelds, mod chips, chargers, accessories, etc. not scarfs, rings, and whatever else.

the ds-era of gaming is pretty much over. i'm sure you guys are already feeling the loss of revenue. it is time to expand your product base. why not contact the guys at k1gba.com and ask if you can carry the k1 gba sp and the k101. a move to carry that product would make more sense to me than clothing.

-another world


----------



## notmeanymore (Aug 19, 2012)

RHS has always been my favorite retailer. China prices, US shipping.
I'm sorry to hear about Ron.


----------



## cynful09 (Aug 20, 2012)

Another World said:


> no disrespect to whoever worked to get the site back up, but that banner really needs to go. the logo isn't very professional, looks rather juvenile, and does not instill confidence upon a buyer who is about to enter their credit card information.
> 
> towards the end of shoptemp they tried to make extra money by selling odd chinese goods, such as scarfs. it never made sense to me. its a flash kit site, it should sell flash kits, chinese handhelds, mod chips, chargers, accessories, etc. not scarfs, rings, and whatever else.
> 
> ...



You don't like the banner? Ron actually had someone do the banner for realhotstuff.hk and we just copied it over. If someone is willing to make a banner in exchange for product that is certainly up for discussion.

As for the clothing etc. that will probably stay up on the HK site. I will probably take it off the USA site.

K1 GBA? Never heard of it. If there is a clear cut demand we will carry it, but I will definitely bring it up with management. Thank you for your suggestions. If there are any other carts out there you would like to suggest I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Another World (Aug 20, 2012)

i know that this is a far fetched request, but a section of the site dedicated to buying and reselling old Flash Kits would be a welcome edition to the Web. It is near impossible to track down Bung kits, the M3 Perfect, etc. I'm not sure how much money you guys have to create a position that just searches out used flash kits for resale, but how cool would that be?

have you considered trying to carry kits for consoles? ToToTek designs and sells kits for many systems. RetroZone has the NES flash kit for sale. NeoFlash has the SMS card, N64 cart, etc. As I recall there are some German developers who also released a Genesis cart and a SNES cart. These things are hard to get in some cases, it would be great if you were able to provide them for sale. Users really trust RHS, and being that you are located in the US it makes shipping much easier for those of us in N. America and Canada. With your HK location you would be able to hit most of the world as well. 

another thing i would love to see are controller-to-usb converters. many gamers like the nostalgic feel of using the intended controller with emulation. there are not enough sites carrying these devices.

as for the K1 GBA SP and the soon-to-be-released K101, they are the only hardware solution for GBA games. Everything is running on a System on a Chip design. The person to contact would be Ruilong. He is currently the exclusive reseller of both designs and is looking for other ways to distribute the product.

cheers,
-another world


----------



## cynful09 (Aug 20, 2012)

Another World said:


> i know that this is a far fetched request, but a section of the site dedicated to buying and reselling old Flash Kits would be a welcome edition to the Web. It is near impossible to track down Bung kits, the M3 Perfect, etc. I'm not sure how much money you guys have to create a position that just searches out used flash kits for resale, but how cool would that be?
> 
> have you considered trying to carry kits for consoles? ToToTek designs and sells kits for many systems. RetroZone has the NES flash kit for sale. NeoFlash has the SMS card, N64 cart, etc. As I recall there are some German developers who also released a Genesis cart and a SNES cart. These things are hard to get in some cases, it would be great if you were able to provide them for sale. Users really trust RHS, and being that you are located in the US it makes shipping much easier for those of us in N. America and Canada. With your HK location you would be able to hit most of the world as well.
> 
> ...



Used kits,etc? If we did do this, that would be me doing the work. I'll take it into consideration, but frankly I'm not to sure where to start. Though it would be cool if we could do some sort of marketplace section on the site.

These kits (including the k1gba) you refer to, would they prompt any legal issues (more legal issues than usual)? That would be the deciding factor on whether or not we would be willing to carry a product.

controller to usb converters sounds cool. I will pass that on to management.

Thanks,
cynful09


----------



## Another World (Aug 20, 2012)

none of the kits, that i am aware of, contain anything that would make them illegal. they are hardware based solutions or contain add-ons for special chipped hardware. the k1 is an actual console and it does contain the gba bios. however, nintendo no longer manufacturers that hardware. the same could be said for genesis handhelds, as the patent for that hardware has expired. 

i think you would want to focus on the newly developed k101 because it looks like its own thing. the k1 actually looks like an sp, and tries to mimic the actual sp, making it clearly seem like a pirated device. where as the k101 simply uses a modified version of the gemei tech a330 shell, so it doesn't look like a GBA at all.

the original dingoo a320 was brought back into production by popular demand. it is still an incredibly useful system. there is a huge following of emulation porters, homebrew developers, and gamers for the system. it might also be something to consider stocking. right now there is one guy that the community trusts, he runs http://www.dingoo-digital-usa.com/. a second source for the product would be a great thing, especially if you could beat his price by a few dollars.

-another world


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 20, 2012)

Never ordered RHS before but your price on DSTWO is cheapest I have seen with my prefered payment options.
So I probably place an order next week when the cash comes ^^

Sad to hear about your friend Ron.
May he rest in peace.


----------



## cynful09 (Aug 22, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Never ordered RHS before but your price on DSTWO is cheapest I have seen with my prefered payment options.
> So I probably place an order next week when the cash comes ^^
> 
> Sad to hear about your friend Ron.
> May he rest in peace.



Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Pyrii (Sep 4, 2012)

My Condolences on your friend.

May I ask what's the deal with realhotstuff.hk in comparison to realhotstuff.com

As someone from the UK wanting a DSTwo, what do you recommend? What shipping can I expect?


----------



## Harsky (Sep 4, 2012)

Pyrii said:


> My Condolences on your friend.
> 
> May I ask what's the deal with realhotstuff.hk in comparison to realhotstuff.com
> 
> As someone from the UK wanting a DSTwo, what do you recommend? What shipping can I expect?


I ordered three R4i Gold for several of my friends from realhotstuff.hk and they arrived 10 days after I got the confirmation email. No paypal but I didn't have any problem with paying with credit card.


----------



## Pyrii (Sep 4, 2012)

Harsky said:


> Pyrii said:
> 
> 
> > My Condolences on your friend.
> ...


I got tot he checkout at that site and a keep of red flags were raised, firstly the $1.60 "insurance" which is paying for something that I should have anyway. If the product doesn't arrive at my doorstep, I'm entitled to a refund. Second was the fact I had to give my card details on their site, including CSV. If you can vouch for no problems with your card that that helps ease my mind.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2012)

I used my credit card on there site no problems with my card


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2012)

deleted by jebus


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2012)

deleted by god


----------



## kingcolex (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear he is gone, really great site i recommend it to all my friends. Speed is great and customer service, we need more people like Ron to create such great sites.


----------



## Pyrii (Sep 6, 2012)

budtoka420 said:


> I used my credit card on there site still waiting for the package



Let me know how that works out :3


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2012)

I got my ez flash IV from them in the mail today everything turned out fine no weird charges to my card


----------



## suppow (Sep 9, 2012)

cynful09 said:


> Another World said:
> 
> 
> > no disrespect to whoever worked to get the site back up, but that banner really needs to go. the logo isn't very professional, looks rather juvenile, and does not instill confidence upon a buyer who is about to enter their credit card information.
> ...



Sorry to hear the bad news, may he rest in peace.

Though i think the suggestion made Another Word was a bit rude, no offense, i'd be willing to make a banner and such for the website if you'd like, i could take some suggestions from you.  
If you're interested PM me or such, anything to help, btw is there any difference from the .com and .hk site? does it carry tems that the other doesnt.


edit:
as to adding other products, this might be a longshot, but at least for me, it'd be nice to able to find gba and ngc stuff, i dont know how many people might be interested in those, but they're getting harder to find, might have to ask the community about that. -perhaps doing it on a per order basis, so as not to lose money with stock. idk


----------



## Another World (Sep 9, 2012)

it would be rude to let them to continue to conduct business with a banner designed by a middle school student with photoshop portable. you do know that most buyers make up their minds about a site in under 10 seconds. i see a flashing gif banner from the late 90s and i already do not want to share my credit card information with the site. 

-another world


----------



## cynful09 (Sep 11, 2012)

Pyrii said:


> My Condolences on your friend.
> 
> May I ask what's the deal with realhotstuff.hk in comparison to realhotstuff.com
> 
> As someone from the UK wanting a DSTwo, what do you recommend? What shipping can I expect?



If you are just going to use free shipping, we recommend our HK site. The unit price is lower because there is no custom fees incurred.

For expedited shipping, our .COM site is better because FedEx International will get it to you in 1- 3 days with real time tracking.

Both sites are extremely secure as we host them on 3D cart. However, our .COM site uses stricter regulations concerning international credit cards. If our gateway company cannot verify your credentials or your credit card bank does not participate in the verification process, then the transaction will not go through. If you have issues, you may contact us to pay with pay pal.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the loss. I've never been dissatisfied by your services, so it appears that he founded a good company, something that others could take to learn a bit for from. I hope his passing doesn't harm the company as a whole, business wise. 

My condolences to his family, friends, and coworkers.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Sep 11, 2012)

Actually looking at buying here, anyone tell me what the preffered payment method is?


----------



## Pyrii (Sep 12, 2012)

cynful09 said:


> Pyrii said:
> 
> 
> > My Condolences on your friend.
> ...


Well given that coming in there's no difference between the US and hong kong as long as the company is the same, the part I take issue with is in the .hk site at the checkout:


> Don't Add Insurance (By choosing NOT to insure my package I understand that this store is NOT responsible for any loss or damage to the package or its contents incurred during shipping)


Derp, I am offended to see this attempted scam. If it doesn't arrive or comes damaged, the burden of guilt is on the retailer to prove it was sent and was sent undamaged.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 12, 2012)

Pyrii said:


> cynful09 said:
> 
> 
> > Pyrii said:
> ...



Consider they prove it was sent and undamaged, at that. You have no insurance on the package. Is it still their problem? You typically choose to add insurance if you want a fallback should a problem arise. 

Note that I've never had a problem receiving a damaged or lost package from any company, rhs or not, us based or not.


----------



## cynful09 (Sep 17, 2012)

Pyrii said:


> cynful09 said:
> 
> 
> > Pyrii said:
> ...



The USA site (realhotstuff.com) actually has the same shipping insurance option with the same language. We do not mean to offend any customers, but in order to cut down costs and compete with other flashcart resellers we cannot automatically insure all packages, especially since we are also offering free shipping on the majority of our products.


----------



## Pyrii (Sep 17, 2012)

cynful09 said:


> The USA site (realhotstuff.com) actually has the same shipping insurance option with the same language. We do not mean to offend any customers, but in order to cut down costs and compete with other flashcart resellers we cannot automatically insure all packages, especially since we are also offering free shipping on the majority of our products.


That's interesting because I checked out the Honk Kong Mail site and they don't offer insurance for surface/Air parcels to the UK. (Also a small packet is cheaper to send via air-mail than surface mail)

And the USPS insures most delivery methods up to $100 for free when shipping internationally, only the more expensive options don't have it for some reason and those options can't have insurance added.

I have a feeling this is more of an insurance you're running yourself, putting the money into your contingency fund for sending out lost replacements.


In the end I'm protected by UK trading law and my credit card, I just wanted to point out some weirdness to what many people seem to call a reputable dealer, so they can stay reputable


----------



## cynful09 (Sep 20, 2012)

Pyrii said:


> cynful09 said:
> 
> 
> > The USA site (realhotstuff.com) actually has the same shipping insurance option with the same language. We do not mean to offend any customers, but in order to cut down costs and compete with other flashcart resellers we cannot automatically insure all packages, especially since we are also offering free shipping on the majority of our products.
> ...



We never claimed it was insurance for any specific shipping service. Our shipping insurance is blanket coverage for any services chosen in case anything happens to your package. With the purchase of our insurance, customers do not need to wait for required time (i.e. USPS) in order to receive another package.This policy was implemented primarily for USPS which does not insure any packages at for free domestically (Express Mail insures up to $100 USD). The same applies to the HK site, in which the more economical shipping service does not provide insurance so we have provided a means for customers to have it.

We appreciate your feedback. We will be putting a more detailed explanation in our terms and conditions page to be more clear.


----------



## cracker (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about Ron. I knew about him through Mbmax and spoke to him a little a couple or so times. He seemed like a really nice guy. I never even knew he was behind RHS and 0SZ! Have been a big fan of those shops for a long time. Hope everything works out ok for his family and companies.


----------



## XtremelyNooby (Feb 11, 2013)

what's the difference between realhotstuff.com and realhotstuff.hk?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 11, 2013)

XtremelyNooby said:


> what's the difference between realhotstuff.com and realhotstuff.hk?


Realhotstuff.com will take you to the United states site, the latter will take you too the hong kong site. Helps cut down shipping time, but prices vary.


----------



## XtremelyNooby (Feb 11, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Realhotstuff.com will take you to the United states site, the latter will take you too the hong kong site. Helps cut down shipping time, but prices vary.


what;s latter?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 11, 2013)

The realhotstuff.hk site. Latter just means the other option of whatever two options you set out. Just a fancy word


----------



## XtremelyNooby (Feb 11, 2013)

My R4i Gold 3ds GOT SHIPPED! YAY!


----------



## urbanman2004 (Feb 11, 2013)

I never known a/b http://www.realhotstuff.com/. Good to know


----------



## XtremelyNooby (Feb 11, 2013)

urbanman2004 said:


> I never known a/b http://www.realhotstuff.com/. Good to know


what's a/b?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 11, 2013)

XtremelyNooby said:


> what's a/b?


 
First 2 letters of the alphabet.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Feb 12, 2013)

about...


----------

